# Need leather holster for 4 5/8" Single Six



## Digby (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone here who makes a good leather holster for the shorter Single Six??


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Galco can shorten their SAO holster for the 6.5” model for a custom fee. You might also try El Paso Saddlery, or Mernickle.


----------

